# Au secours svp ! (Probleme clavier trackpad)



## nilmar03 (5 Octobre 2013)

J'ai depuis 2 jours un gros problème qui m'empêche d'utiliser mon MacBook : quand je l'allume, aucun souci jusqu'à  que je clique sur n'importe quelle barre de recherche (safari, utilitaires etc... ).  A partir de la le clavier devient inutilisable ( je e peux donc rien écrire dans la barre )et le trackpad ne marche plus (tous les  clics font comme un clic droit cad que je n'ai plus de clics gauche ). Si je reste sans cliquer sur une barre de recherche tout marche bien ...                                Avez-vous des idées du problème ? Merci


----------



## much (15 Novembre 2013)

j'ai quasiment les mêmes symptômes sur mon macbook air 2011, j'ai installé Maverick il y a deux semaines. Ce soir, après l'ouverture de l'écran et le réveil du macbook, le Trackpad est devenu inutilisable et surtout incontrôlable. Il ouvre et ferme, copie les dossiers et fichiers à sa guise au gré du passage de souris. Même constatation avec ma souris bluetooth apple.
Je cherche aussi une solution.


----------



## Sly54 (15 Novembre 2013)

nilmar03, essaie une réinitialisation du contrôleur de gestion du système (SMC).

Regarde aussi si tu as le même problème dans une 2e session&#8230;


----------

